# South Witham to Wymondham Culvert Run, Leicestershire/Rutland - Jan '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

As it had been my birthday, me and The Wombat decided to celebrate by ticking off a few culverts after failing to jump into a mine. We did three culverts-South Witham Culvert, Broke-Back-Mongoose Culvert and Wymondham Behemoth Culvert. All are on the Great Northern/Midland Mainline Branch connection. Although small, it was great to get back in a culvert for the first time in 4 months.

*South Witham Culvert*

Nice easy one to start the day, although i nearly made my sterile on a fence. Short but looks like the recent rain has washed up a load of rocks blocking the entrance.

1






2





3





4





5





*Broke-Back-Mongoose Culvert*

Another short one. Must of been about 4/5 foot tall if that and with me being 5'11 it was a little uncomfortable, Name explained.

6





7





8





9





10





11





*Wymondham Behemoth Culvert*

Not sure if this is a bridge or culvert, technically, as there 6 foot of earth on top it is a culvert. It is a twin culvert, one water and one farm traffic with a road bridge close by.

12





13





14





15





16





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

A fine set of photos! I'm beginning to wonder if you're amphibious! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

